# Is this a good travel cage?



## thewarning (Feb 21, 2014)

I was wondering what everyone's opinion of this travel cage is. I like the idea of having a sturdy plastic one over the the soft foam ones. Just seems safer to me. I'll be buying my first heggie soon and need something to transport her back home (2.5hr drive) and to Doc visits (3min drive).

The Large one Measures 11.8-inch length by 9-inch width by 8.3-inch height
Amazon.com : Hagen Living World Pet Carrier, Purple/Grey : Cat Carrier : Pet Supplies


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking at the reviews, personally I'd skip this one and go for a good quality small cat/dog carrier. The price shouldn't be much more expensive, your hedgie will have a bit more room (and you can stick in a blanket or two for him/her to burrow in), and from the sounds of the reviews on the product you linked, it'll be better made and more likely to last longer. I'm glad you're looking at hard plastic carriers instead of the soft ones though. You're right, they're much safer in the event of a car accident, etc.


----------



## thewarning (Feb 21, 2014)

Would this one be a better choice and is it too big?

Amazon.com : Petmate Two Door Top Load 19-Inch Pet Kennel, Pearl Honey Rose and Coffee Ground Bottom : Hard Sided Pet Carriers : Pet Supplies

http://smile.amazon.com/Petmate-19-...1408072861&sr=8-33&keywords=small+pet+carrier


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That one looks like a great carrier!  I know I've seen Nancy comment before that carriers with a door on the top are great for getting a shy hedgie out if they're hiding in the back and making things difficult.


----------

